# warped tour vendor!



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey i got word yesterday that im going to be a vendor at warped tour! This is really exciting for me and im totally amped however this will be my first show type thing and i have no clue on anything such as quantities and advertisement or anything
anyone been down this path that van offer advice
-thanks!


----------



## MayhemIndustries (Jan 21, 2009)

hey how did you do that? i want to be a vendor at a few shows but i have no idea who to contact. congrats btw


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread may be of help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t17756.html


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Mayhaym, they take applications the first week of febuary and i actually was waitlisted but i guess someone dropped out because there was an opening. For next year, Email the email on the website i would say the last week in january in regards to applying

and thanks Rodney ;]


----------

